# Would you?



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

If there was a deer that had been hit by a car and you knew it had just recently been hit, would you take it? 

I know it wasnt there on my way to work this morning, but it was there on my way home. So, the most it sat there was 5 hours. I was so tempted to call DH and see if he'd come pick itup fo rus to butcher, but it would have to wait until tonight anyways. 

Thoughts? (Its been a very cold spring here, its 32* today).


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

If it was that cold and legal in my area, hell yes. But its not legal to pick up and take roadkill home here in Idaho. I remember one time when I was still in high school a bunch of us in the "neighborhood" had to covertly move a deer that was really stinking up the place.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I would most definitely take it... I've become a bit of a roadkill scrounge lately, i actually picked up a rabbit that was fresh on our little side street a few days ago, its warmer here, 80's but it was only there for about 5-6 hours like you're saying. It would be wasted anyways, the thing died and IMO should be used for something else to flourish.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I would most definitely take it... I've become a bit of a roadkill scrounge lately, i actually picked up a rabbit that was fresh on our little side street a few days ago, its warmer here, 80's but it was only there for about 5-6 hours like you're saying. It would be wasted anyways, the thing died and IMO should be used for something else to flourish.


Thats the thing....I'm hoping that by the time I Get home the coyotes haven't gotten to it! Oh well, I guess either way.....somebody will get to eat!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes I would, heheh. I'd *shifty eyes* to make sure nobody is watching me and then drag that thing in my car XD.
Speaking of which, I saw a roadkill fox the other day and started to think about it, except it was a busy road (and a predator animal v.s a prey animal) and I'd have felt embarrassed.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I will take it if I find someone to help me. I am sure my husband will not. Here in PA, you just need to call the Agriculture Department and let them know you are picking it up.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

If there was a deer hit and dead on road here in new York City....I dont know what the hell I would do!!!...sorry northwood...cant help you on that one lol.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Thats the thing....I'm hoping that by the time I Get home the coyotes haven't gotten to it! Oh well, I guess either way.....somebody will get to eat!


 definitely at least somehow it won't go to waste. is there anybody that you could get to go pick it up for you so you don't have to risk the brazen coyotes getting it? :lol:


3Musketeers said:


> Yes I would, heheh. I'd *shifty eyes* to make sure nobody is watching me and then drag that thing in my car XD.
> Speaking of which, I saw a roadkill fox the other day and started to think about it, except it was a busy road (and a predator animal v.s a prey animal) and I'd have felt embarrassed.


You shouldn't be embarrassed!! the circle of life has to happen, something will eat it, and if it can save you some money go for it! the problem where i'm at is that i think most people are getting to it before i can because they eat it, instead of feeding it to their dogs... :lol:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I will take it if I find someone to help me. I am sure my husband will not. Here in PA, you just need to call the Agriculture Department and let them know you are picking it up.


Pfft, who needs help? Work those muscles! It's for your babies, remember! >:O This deer don't weigh nothin! *collapses under the deer*


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

3Musketeers said:


> Yes I would, heheh. I'd *shifty eyes* to make sure nobody is watching me and then drag that thing in my car XD.
> Speaking of which, I saw a roadkill fox the other day and started to think about it, except it was a busy road (and a predator animal v.s a prey animal) and I'd have felt embarrassed.


The fox in our area are notorious for having rabies. I won't even let the dogs walk near a roadkill fox, we take a WIDE path around them. We have a lot of rabies in our state every year so it's a concern with me. 

It's also illegal here for us to take dead deer......and we have a ton of them on the sides of roads and in the woods. 

As far as other roadkill......I'm not sure how much pollution and chemicals they pick up when they are laying on the side of the road. I'd be a bit worried about all that carbon monoxide, oil, and other things coming off the cars. I would probably only pick one up if it was really fresh and it was a species that I knew didn't get rabies (rabbit, squirrel, etc).


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd check on the legal issues before doing something like that. In some states, it is illegal to take roadkill. What you can do is call the Game Warden, have them come out, while they are there ask if you can have it or what do they do with it. Some states if you ask, they'll let you have it, some won't. But you do not want to be caught with it in the back of your truck if it's illegal.

What would they do with it? Some states feed animals with that roadkill. Example, wolf sanctuaries, they will get the roadkill from the Game Wardens and be allowed to feed their wolves.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I probably would, if there were no people around, I knew it was fresh, and I could manage it. The other day, when I was on my bike on the way to the store, I saw a hare that was so close to being hit by a car. If it would have died, I would definately take it and turn back home. It was late, and this was a small road, so I don't think anyone would notice. 

I saw a moose by the side of the road last year, and I couldn't help but think about how much food that would be for my dog... He would have food for the rest of his life! Of course, the police was already there (hitting a moose on the highway isn't exactly a minor thing... ) so there was no way I could get it. Plus, I have no idea HOW I would get it home! :lol:

ETA: Honestly, at least in the case of a small animal, I probably wouldn't care if it was illegal or not...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I will take it if I find someone to help me. I am sure my husband will not. Here in PA, you just need to call the Agriculture Department and let them know you are picking it up.


I am pretty sure thats how it works here too....



nupe said:


> If there was a deer hit and dead on road here in new York City....I dont know what the hell I would do!!!...sorry northwood...cant help you on that one lol.


LOL I'm sure not many roadkill deer in NYC!



3Musketeers said:


> Pfft, who needs help? Work those muscles! It's for your babies, remember! >:O This deer don't weigh nothin! *collapses under the deer*


:laugh: I would so try to do that too......I can just see the smirks I'd get as people drove by me trying to wrestle a deer into the back of my truck. LMAO


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> I'd check on the legal issues before doing something like that. In some states, it is illegal to take roadkill. What you can do is call the Game Warden, have them come out, while they are there ask if you can have it or what do they do with it. Some states if you ask, they'll let you have it, some won't. But you do not want to be caught with it in the back of your truck if it's illegal.
> 
> What would they do with it? Some states feed animals with that roadkill. Example, wolf sanctuaries, they will get the roadkill from the Game Wardens and be allowed to feed their wolves.


Here I've called the local dispatch and they told me if it was a deer i could get an okay from them but an officer would have to come out and look at it, they said small animals was no big deal. I completely forgot about the legal ramifications and mentioning it, nice catch :lol:


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

No idea if it's legal here (I'm guessing it probably isn't) but I think I would just be too freaked out to move the deer and cut it all up. I'm really not into that sort of thing (heck, I'm vegetarian!) but that's just me.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Angelwing said:


> No idea if it's legal here (I'm guessing it probably isn't) but I think I would just be too freaked out to move the deer and cut it all up. I'm really not into that sort of thing (heck, I'm vegetarian!) but that's just me.


I have yet to do it myself...but I watched my dad do it year after year back home. Its not so bad. Especially when it contributes to your fur-kids health!! 

BTW....I slowed down on our way home tonight...the deer had been pulled away from the road and was pretty dismembered...coyotes or wolves got it.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah well, they need to eat, too! I guess you could look at it as you feeding the wildlife heheh


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Angelwing said:


> Ah well, they need to eat, too! I guess you could look at it as you feeding the wildlife heheh


Yeah, not a big deal. Either they got fed or I could feed my dogs...so it didn't go to waste.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. Here I am picturing a bunch of us under the stealth of black clothing at night with ski masks, collecting road kill and bringing them home to quarter and put in our freezers...

I think we should all plan a road trip...xD We can bring our dogs and feed them as we go.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> If there was a deer that had been hit by a car and you knew it had just recently been hit, would you take it?
> 
> I know it wasnt there on my way to work this morning, but it was there on my way home. So, the most it sat there was 5 hours. I was so tempted to call DH and see if he'd come pick itup fo rus to butcher, but it would have to wait until tonight anyways.
> 
> Thoughts? (Its been a very cold spring here, its 32* today).


Sure would. I would throw Bambi into the back of the SUV and he'd be in the deep freezer by night fall


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Would I? Or have I?:becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jon and I have actually stopped once to pick up a road kill deer. It was only a few hours old, but it was already bloated and stinking horribly. We decided it was too much to handle. 

I think if we were to pick up a road kill deer we would have to see it happen, and be able to process it almost immediately (within an hour). Now that I have the experience of butchering freshly killed animals, I wouldn't choose to process an already decomposing deer carcass.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

missusmac said:


> would i? Or have i?:becky:


lol...thats classic!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if i watched the deer being killed, then i'd take it....but if it's out on the side of the road, who knows what happens in the five hours you're gone....and then i wouldn't take it....

realising it's illegal in washington to remove roadkill.....there is a time limit for me to break the law....: )


----------

